# MF231. How to change rear wheel track?



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

I bought a used (400hrs) MF231 with standard rear rims. I'd like to widen the rear tire track. Can I unbolt and just change rear wheels to opposite side ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Most of their rear wheels are widened in a two step process. Unbolt the wheel from the hub, then unbolt the center section from the wheel assembly and flip the center section so the dished side is toward the hub, then bolt the wheel back together. Then reinstall the assembled wheel on the hub, same side. That keeps the inflator to the outside.

Just want to be sure the tires are not filled with fluid, or you will need a lift to accomplish this process.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> Most of their rear wheels are widened in a two step process. Unbolt the wheel from the hub, then unbolt the center section from the wheel assembly and flip the center section so the dished side is toward the hub, then bolt the wheel back together. Then reinstall the assembled wheel on the hub, same side. That keeps the inflator to the outside.
> 
> Just want to be sure the tires are not filled with fluid, or you will need a lift to accomplish this process.


Thanks for that information and yes they're loaded. How much do you think they weigh being loaded? They're set to narrowest position and of course I didn't get a operating manual.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The ballast alone if filled to normal levels will be 359 lb, add another 256 lb for the tire and rim. Many years ago I made the less than astute move to widen a set of 13.6 X 28 ag tires myself, dropped the first one and ended up using a forklift to get it back in position and bolted on, then called my local ag tire guy and paid to have them do the change. Lucky it did not catch me like a rat in a trap.

What happens is the tire fluid sloshes around and shifts the center of gravity. A standing tire is soon wobbling on the way to the floor like a plastered drunk once it is moved.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

RC Wells said:


> The ballast alone if filled to normal levels will be 359 lb, add another 256 lb for the tire and rim. Many years ago I made the less than astute move to widen a set of 13.6 X 28 ag tires myself, dropped the first one and ended up using a forklift to get it back in position and bolted on, then called my local ag tire guy and paid to have them do the change. Lucky it did not catch me like a rat in a trap.
> 
> What happens is the tire fluid sloshes around and shifts the center of gravity. A standing tire is soon wobbling on the way to the floor like a plastered drunk once it is moved.


Thanks. I've got access to chainfall and strap. I'll make sure I steer clear. Thanks again


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Make sure you stay away from the valve stem when lifting the tire and rim with a strap. Repaired lot of tires getting valve broken off lifting near it and strap slid.


----------



## Thomas Tucker (Dec 10, 2017)

rhino said:


> Make sure you stay away from the valve stem when lifting the tire and rim with a strap. Repaired lot of tires getting valve broken off lifting near it and strap slid.


Thanks for the reminder


----------

